# RCS Prices



## Samuran (18 Nov 2013)

Afternoon All

What kinda prices should I expect to pay for rcs? I didnt think they were expensive but when I was at my "local" MA on sunday they were 4 quid each...

Am I just being ridiculous in my expectations?...

Cheers


----------



## kirk (18 Nov 2013)

£1 each Off me


----------



## Samuran (18 Nov 2013)

Much more like it, you coming to Cornwall any time soon? 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## kirk (18 Nov 2013)

B-) no but I can post no problem. Postage is about 14 in total but  I will do 20 shrimp for 15 so that's 29 all in. Youwould probabblyhave a few rilis also in there. There as nails too.


----------



## kirk (18 Nov 2013)

Hard as nailz grrrr I hate this phone.


----------



## Samuran (18 Nov 2013)

Aww come on! I'll buy you fish and chips and then show you where to stand at the beach so you don't get too wet... heh

Thanks mate, I'm not ready to buy yet but will give you a PM when I am. I want to get a colony up and running before trying to introduce some to my community tank... I've got a feeling all I will be doing is feeding the fish but I still want to try lol


----------



## kirk (18 Nov 2013)

Its a long old drive and anyway everytime I've been they look at me funny when I ask for a proper Cornish pasty. A gingsters from the bp on the way home ain't quite the same is it? Why would I want to go to Cornwall? I'm too fat to surf I have no heating in our t4 and if you go swimming you have to dodge the johnnys


----------



## Lindy (18 Nov 2013)

kirk said:


> Why would I want to go to Cornwall?


 
The Eden project is ok. We drove down from Scotland a couple of summers ago.


----------



## Samuran (18 Nov 2013)

lol yeah asking for anything other than just a pasty when here will get you funny looks.. and probably a higher price.
Swimming in the sea...? are you mad!? Although I think you should start working for visit cornwall, we might not get so many emmits turn up in the summer then


----------



## Samuran (18 Nov 2013)

Eden is about 10 minutes drive from where I live 

I drove up to Scotland last year, that was a fun drive!


----------



## kirk (18 Nov 2013)

I like Cornwall I was just having a laugh I've taken my Sunday head Off and put my stupid Monday one on. I'd really like to go to the that big thing full of plant trees etc. If I could earn a living there we would sell up and move there. Maybe a camping trip next year will be on the cards I just hate the m5 journey.


----------



## Lindy (18 Nov 2013)

Samuran said:


> I drove up to Scotland last year, that was a fun drive!


 
My most enjoyable drive was one up to the isle of Skye. Left about 4.30 in the morn and met my husband at Eilean Donan Castle around 10am. Sun was shining, snow on hills and very little traffic to get in my way Husband made me walk up 'old man of Storr' though


----------



## Samuran (18 Nov 2013)

I drove to Aberdeen to meet my GF of the time (fiancé now ), this was after working 6am to 2pm.... dead wasnt the word once I got there lol


----------



## Lindy (18 Nov 2013)

OOft, thats quite a drive. Not as bonny as west coast though I don't think I could do that in one day although over 2 days I drove down to malvern and back for a dog show. Cream crackered!


----------



## steveno (18 Nov 2013)

ldcgroomer said:


> The Eden project is ok. We drove down from Scotland a couple of summers ago.


 
That must have been quite a drive... 

I spent two weeks camping down south this year, lovely place...


----------



## kirk (18 Nov 2013)

I drove down to malvern and back for a dog show. Cream crackered![/quote]	when you got of at junction 1 of m50 you would of been very close to our pad. Great location I we get to see most of the Volkswagons leaving the three counties for freeeeeee


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (19 Nov 2013)

I'm coming to Newquay for the 3rd time, next early August ( and hopefully late spring time). 

Love the place, well not necessarily Newquay, but just the general Cornish area, it's beautiful.


----------

